# In one move Trump alienates the entire western hemisphere progressives....



## miketx60 (Jul 20, 2015)

:smt082


----------



## hillman (Jul 27, 2014)

Nice. Just a smidgin photoshopped.


----------



## miketx60 (Jul 20, 2015)

Noooo,noooooo....


----------



## TheReaper (Nov 14, 2008)

Now I have a reason to vote for him.:smt082


----------



## paratrooper (Feb 1, 2012)

If only he had an AR-15 with a 30 rd. mag in it, slung across his chest. :watching:


----------



## hillman (Jul 27, 2014)

paratrooper said:


> If only he had an AR-15 with a 30 rd. mag in it, slung across his chest. :watching:


Any Black Rifle would do. I suppose a Magnum Research BFR on his hip would be overkill. Well, with bandoliers of .45-70 ammo crossing his chest, maybe the black rifle could be employed in an alternate representation for the younger voters?


----------



## miketx60 (Jul 20, 2015)

hillman said:


> Any Black Rifle would do. I suppose a Magnum Research BFR on his hip would be overkill. Well, with bandoliers of .45-70 ammo crossing his chest, maybe the black rifle could be employed in an alternate representation for the younger voters?


Suh! The challenge has been answered!


----------



## hillman (Jul 27, 2014)

OK! The sophisticated subtlety of that presentation will win the day for... dare I call him Trumpy? The cries from the _intellectual_ left wing will cause an anti-intellectual reaction from the electorate that will destroy the chances of most of the other Republican hopefuls - except maybe Huckabee?

Hmm... is there a way to get a recognizable Bible in his shirt pocket?


----------



## miketx60 (Jul 20, 2015)

I tried - the size makes it unreadable.


----------



## joepeat (Jul 8, 2015)

Good! Being of sound mind I seriously doubt if Trump believes the earth is only 6000 years old, or that humans co-existed with dinosaurs, or that evolution is just a "theory" (as opposed to the scientific proof of the alternative). Let the flaming begin, I'm ready ... lock and load.


----------



## bluedog46 (Jan 29, 2015)

Any christian symbol like a cross would also tick off the left. The confederate battle flag is the "southern cross" though and based on St. Andrews Cross.


----------



## hillman (Jul 27, 2014)

joepeat said:


> Good! Being of sound mind I seriously doubt if Trump believes the earth is only 6000 years old, or that humans co-existed with dinosaurs, or that evolution is just a "theory" (as opposed to the scientific proof of the alternative). Let the flaming begin, I'm ready ... lock and load.


I think its up to at least 6030 now. Besides, carrying a New Testament (the whole Holy Bible is unwieldy) doesn't signify Creationism -for one thing it ain't in there.


----------



## AirForceShooter (May 6, 2006)

And Trump rockets to the top of the polls


AFS


----------



## OldManMontgomery (Nov 2, 2013)

As if the 'progressives' of any ilk or lineage would vote for him in the first place.

Actually, many of the self-described 'moderates' (who refuse to watch Fox News because they're all extremists) will never vote for him either.


----------



## shootbrownelk (May 18, 2014)

hillman said:


> Nice. Just a smidgin photoshopped.
> 
> Trumps hair?


----------



## pic (Nov 14, 2009)

No wonder he hasn't fallen off his horse yet, Trumps riding a LION.

GO TRUMP, if you can't handle Trump and knock him off his horse or , um Lion. How in the the heck are you gonna knock anybody off their camel ?


----------



## miketx60 (Jul 20, 2015)

I was pretty surprised and disappointed watching the debates when Fox news Megyn Kelly tried to blindside him.


----------



## pic (Nov 14, 2009)

miketx60 said:


> I was pretty surprised and disappointed watching the debates when Fox news Megyn Kelly tried to blindside him.


Just yesterday I was listening to the news about the fact that just because she's a woman, watchers were sympathetic .
There were some really good comments that Trump treated her with the same veracity or ferocity as any other media professional , as it should be.
All these news outlets are throwing beautiful woman , but yet educated, and more ferocious then most media men for ratings, attacks etc. Bill Riley excluded, lol. 
Weather women meteorologists are taking over,lol. It's very good eye candy, what was the weather again? I was looking at her legs , and how their legs ended up making an ass out of themselves. :smt033


----------



## hillman (Jul 27, 2014)

miketx60 said:


> I was pretty surprised and disappointed watching the debates when Fox news Megyn Kelly tried to blindside him.


The guy is an excellent example of a man comfortable in his tunnel vision. That means that he is easy to 'blindside', but it has no effect.


----------



## pic (Nov 14, 2009)

hillman said:


> The guy is an excellent example of a man comfortable in his tunnel vision. That means that he is easy to 'blindside', but it has no effect.


I think many Americans are negative to our current domestic, n foreign status.
I can only judge or decipher the USA's position from what the media presents.

Trumps success in my opinion is based on a high number of Americans who , not only do not trust the media , but the political system also.

Many attacks against Trump may actually help the man.
:smt1099


----------



## desertman (Aug 29, 2013)

pic said:


> Trumps success in my opinion is based on a high number of Americans who , not only do not trust the media , but the political system also.
> :smt1099


Absolutely! No question about it. But bear in mind:


> Donald Trump will not secure the Republican Party's nomination for president. Donald Trump will not be elected President of the United States whether he runs as an Independent or not. A vote for Donald Trump is a vote for whomever the Democratic Party nominates for president. A vote for Donald Trump will insure that the next president will indeed be a Democrat. A vote for Donald Trump will insure that a Democrat will be appointing Supreme Court justices along with others to the federal bench which could shape the courts for decades to come. If that were to happen we can kiss our 2nd Amendment rights goodbye, along with the United States of America as being a "Constitutional Republic".


It really is that simple. There is an awful lot at stake here. This really is no time to be casting a protest vote, sure we're all pissed off with the Republican establishment politicians. But the fact remains we are a two party system. It all boils down to choosing the lessor of the two evils. Which happens to be the Republicans. The Democratic Party does not believe in "Constitutional Law". They believe that the "Constitution" is a living breathing document that means whatever they say it means for any given purpose or cause. *They have been consistently hostile to the 2nd Amendment and those of us who believe in it. 
*

Donald Trump has been all over the map politically and is a chameleon. He once claimed that Clinton was a "wonderful Secretary of State" and has donated to and supported Democratic politicians and causes, including the "assault weapons ban". He will do whatever he has to do if it will benefit Donald Trump. It would not surprise me in the least if he were plotting with the Democrats to manipulate the election in the Democrats favor. Same as Ross Perot. So he tells disenfranchised Republicans/Conservatives all that they want to hear in order to get their support and vote. Stealing what would be Republican votes and securing a Democratic victory. *Donald Trump knows that he will not be elected president.* He's not that stupid or naive. Something has to be motivating him to run? It was reported that Bill Clinton was urging him to run. Gee, I wonder why? Could it be that the Clinton's made promises to him that if they secured the presidency decisions will be made that will be favorable to his business interests in the United States and throughout the world? The Clinton's are the most detestable, loathsome swines that ever held public office. NOTHING, and I mean NOTHING is beneath them. My God! What does it take to wake people up and realize what the hell is going on here? The future of our "Constitutional Republic" is at stake. This is not some television game show.


----------



## pic (Nov 14, 2009)

Ted Cruz , I first Thought didn't have a chance. He's gaining i. Rand Paul is falling. JEB Bush reminds me of Pinocchio with all the strings attached

Btw , I still like TRUMP, he might win.
Obama won twice , lol.
Who can predict?


----------



## desertman (Aug 29, 2013)

pic said:


> Ted Cruz , I first Thought didn't have a chance. He's gaining i. Rand Paul is falling. JEB Bush reminds me of Pinocchio with all the strings attached


I certainly hope so. Ted Cruz is a principled Conservative who has never wavered in his positions. He is a very smart man. He has no problems taking on the Republican establishment. Called McConnell a liar. I was not very happy that FOX news did not ask him that many questions during the debate. They pretty much ignored him as Senator Cruz would indeed be a force to be reckoned with. The man stands up for what he believes in regardless of the political consequences and has often stated that he is doing the job that those who elected him, elected him to do. I would love to see Ted Cruz get the nomination and secure the presidency of the United States.

As for Bush he's just another RINO like McCain and Romney. We can not win this fight compromising with our enemy. Which is the Democratic Party and all that they stand for. But regardless of who gets the Republican nomination they will need our support. Remember the Supreme Court and the federal bench are at stake. What happens there will affect us long after the next president is out of office. We can not afford to have any Democrat packing the courts. After all it is the courts that will decide the "Constitutionality" of any and all laws that affect our lives.


----------



## Donn (Jul 26, 2013)

As if any Western Hemisphere progressive needed a reason to get his/her shorts in a bunch.


----------



## miketx60 (Jul 20, 2015)

desertman said:


> I certainly hope so. Ted Cruz is a principled Conservative who has never wavered in his positions. He is a very smart man. He has no problems taking on the Republican establishment. Called McConnell a liar. I was not very happy that FOX news did not ask him that many questions during the debate. They pretty much ignored him as Senator Cruz would indeed be a force to be reckoned with. The man stands up for what he believes in regardless of the political consequences and has often stated that he is doing the job that those who elected him, elected him to do. I would love to see Ted Cruz get the nomination and secure the presidency of the United States.
> 
> As for Bush he's just another RINO like McCain and Romney. We can not win this fight compromising with our enemy. Which is the Democratic Party and all that they stand for. But regardless of who gets the Republican nomination they will need our support. Remember the Supreme Court and the federal bench are at stake. What happens there will affect us long after the next president is out of office. We can not afford to have any Democrat packing the courts. After all it is the courts that will decide the "Constitutionality" of any and all laws that affect our lives.


Look at how Cruz handles this talking head.





As far as Bush,


----------



## desertman (Aug 29, 2013)

miketx60 said:


> Look at how Cruz handles this talking head.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Brilliant man! As solicitor general for the State of Texas he has argued cases before the Supreme Court and won. The media is scared to death of him. He is the real deal and my all time favorite to win the nomination and presidency. However, I doubt that he will. I will be voting for him in the primary. But win or lose, I will still vote for who ever is the Republican nominee. It is that important. Thanks for sharing that video!


----------

